# Pricing and Experiences with JD 318D or 320D



## TheRealBuzz

Anyone who has purchased or looked at purchasing a John Deere 318D or 320D care to share their opinions and pricing?

I'm in the midst or purchasing a new skid steer and would appreciate any input. I like the JD machines but am reluctant to move away from CAT unless there is a significant financial advantage.

Right now the pricing I'm getting is not significant enough.

I'm in Ontario but with the dollar the way it is I think pricing information from any US source should be a valid comparison. 

Thanks.


----------



## TheRealBuzz

Should have included that I am looking at almost fully loaded machine. EROPS, heat, AC, pilot controls, hyd. quick attach.

Thanks.


----------



## snow game

We have New Hollands and Deere. For Deere we have the 260 320 and 325 The 320 has trouble loading our tri axle. we can only fill it about half or 3/4 unless we build a ramp on site which of course doesn't work with snow. They have all been very reliable The new D model looks great and is the easiest cab to get in and out of, just look at the pin height to make sure it has the loading capabilties (height)your looking for.


----------



## blowerman

TheRealBuzz;1243635 said:


> Should have included that I am looking at almost fully loaded machine. EROPS, heat, AC, pilot controls, hyd. quick attach.
> 
> Thanks.


My 326D fully loaded as you describe plus radio, $37K USD.
That was November of last year and it was brand new...
Hope that helps.


----------



## TheRealBuzz

Thanks,

I was expecting CAT to be the highest price which is why I started looking at JD and NH but so far CAT pricing has been less for more machine!

CAT 242B3 for 38K
JD 320D for 37.5K

I cant figure it out! The CAT dealer even warned me that his prices would be higher than the others!

According to the JD quote I'm getting 25% incentive right now because of the strong CAN dollar plus hes giving me a deal because he wants to get the machines out there to build the brand but the price is still way too high. They're nice machines with comfy cabs but c'mon! the pilot controls are still no where near as smooth as the CAT.

Personally I'm using CAT as a benchmark and expecting the other to be at least a couple G's less for the same power and features. Others may not think the same.

I guess I should just be happy to have a good CAT price and shut my face.


----------



## YelloSnow

I purchased a 320D in October last year at similar pricing and love the machine except for one significant issue. It won't start in cold weather without block heater. The account we use it on cannot provide us power and everything else we own starts, not the 320. We are not talking 0 degree weather either, more like 20 - 25 degree weather. I have to give Deere their due though, they currently have engineers looking at our machine and 2 others and are working on a fix. They acknowledge they have a problem and have given us a 326 to run until they figure it out (larger motor doesn't have the same issues).


----------



## Marek

Just had a Cat 262 c delivered 2011 package 4 2 speed heat/AC and bucket with teeth for 39k


----------



## DGODGR

I'm not sure that I have much to contribute. I would like to point out something I noticed the last time I was comparing Cat to Deere. Cat seems to be able to offer much better financing. If you are financing you can end up paying less, over the life of the loan, even if it has a higher sticker price. 
Anyway, I really just wanted to say YEAH CAT!


----------



## Marek

We got 1.1 for 60 months on ours . Deere was an ag dealer who was much higher and so was thier rate


----------



## dieseld

Deere service in my area is what sways me.


----------



## DGODGR

dieseld;1246184 said:


> Deere service in my area is what sways me.


In my area, and the area that I used to operate my business before, I get better service, and support from Cat. Deere does a good job here too (way better than Case and Bobcat). Just not quite as good as Cat. Add that to top notch quality (IMO) and the highest resale value. That's tough to beat.


----------



## TheRealBuzz

Well I went back to Deere and hammered out a deal. Not smokin' but I'm happy. Loaded up a 320D with everything but highflow and got the price down to 35K

The CAT 242 was the smallest in their vertical lift line and I really wanted a vert for loading trucks but it was a bit bigger machine than I wanted. Plus it was a B series which is a somewhat dated design compared to the CAT C series and the D series Deere.

The Deere was the right size with a more updated design. Better visibility and comfort. A few more little details. The first Deere I tested was a CTL and I found the pilot controls to be pretty abrupt when stopping and shifting to 2nd, but then they brought in a wheeled machine with pilots and it was much better. 

I guess time will tell if it's as dependable as the CAT. Should have it in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## dieseld

Good luck. Just quoted out a 326D yesterday. Keep us updated once you get it.


----------



## JD Dave

I like how the D series has the safety bar, putting the seat belt on our 320 everyttime you get out will drive you crazy. I paid $34,500 in 2004 for a 320 with no a/c and foot controls so the prices your getting are very good.


----------

